
Is the Breakthrough Advertising book worth $400? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/2980858/Is-the-Breakthrough-Advertising-book-worth-400
======
rmason
The guy's answer is straight from the pages of the book! How do you get
someone to pay $125 for your book? Have someone ask if it's worth $400. Answer
and say it's well worth the price and then mention you found it on sale for
only $125.

------
redis_mlc
The article is an informative and educational review. Highly recommended!
A++++ merchant!

But seriously, read the article.

